# I cant do this; i am so scared



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a colonoscopy scheduled for monday. I am terrified absolutly terrified. People tell me its no big deal i shouldnt worry. It is a big deal to me I worry about everything. I feel so anxious.Im sorry to ramble and seem like a big baby. I am on the verge of cancelling it I dont know if I can do it I am afraid i am going to lose it in the doctors office and I cant take any medicine in the morning to help keep me calm. I keep reading the paper they gave me and the risks just keep jumping out at me all i can think is what if that happens to me? I really hate my life right now my husbands been having an affair im trying to keep my family together keep my kids out of this mess.I just cant do it all. I work all day and then try and keep the peace all night. Sometimes I feel like why does bad stuff keep happening? Somewhere along the line i must have done something really bad.There are days where i can barely keep my head above water i feel like im sinking. Sorry to ramble so much i just need to talk to someone that understands and doesnt think im stupid. My husband tells me im an idiot for worrying about this its no big deal he says. The issue is it is a big deal to me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes there are some risks, but they are very very rare. Try to focus on the fact that millions of people have this done and it is no big deal for them, rather than engaging in the worst case thinking. (I know it is hard when you are stressed and anxious)The medication they give you before the colonoscopy will calm you down (you should be out of it enough that you won't know what is going on). They don't want you taking stuff that calms you down because that may interfer with what they give you and make it hard for them to give you the right amount of medication.I'm sorry so much is going on for you all at once. You might talk to the doctor about the stress and anxiety as it sounds like what you are doing to control it might not be enough with all you've got going on. It might be that you need to do some counseling to help you through all this, or alter the medications you are on.K.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

You can do this. Look at what you've already put up with (ie, lousy husband having afair and not listening to you)--that's mean spirited.Anyways, having this will give you peace of mind. I have depression--not IBS and have never had to have a colonscopy yet, but eventually I will have to have one.Stress and IBS go hand in hand. So possibly eliminating the stress afterwards needs a long, hard thought (hint, hint).Let us know how it goes. Take care of "yourself".


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

thank you guys. Im trying to get rid of some stress in my life its hard. Its like I dont feel the best all the time im anxious and scared. It does make sense that stress and IBS go hand in hand mine is worse the more stressed i am.I always thought of myself as a strong person i sure dont feel strong anymore. I am so glad i found this site and people that can relate. thanks


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

DanaA thought in hindsight. I used to think I was "Superwoman" and then I realized she didn't need to exist.


----------



## 21350 (Oct 15, 2006)

My mom had hers done and asked them to put her out completely. She woke up it was all done and she handled it fine.Just a thought.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

Dana;Listen to Egbert. Stress is a huge aggravator to IBS. I know, because I worked with a boss from hell, until my IBS got so bad I became disabled.My wife worked for the same, boss, but she was smarter than me and got out of the company with a severance package.We're constantly freaked out about money (they don't pay very well on disability). My being sick and depressed, my wife working part time and no money has affected all of us.While I don't have marriage problems, I do have children problems. My son has withdrawn, doesn't want to spend time with the family. My daughter, well, she's not as withdrawn as my son, but communication had been somewhat strained.I think my entire family had been going through a period of depression and I'm not able to help a whole lot.You're not alone, even though it somtimes feels like it.Depression is a huge factor. With what you have going on in your life, I would bet that you're depressed. You should probably look into that.I can't give you any advise on how to handle your marital problems, but life is too short.As for the colonoscopy, I too was scared to hell. The procedure did't really scare me, it was what they could potentially find.I made up my mind that I had to know if I had cancer, polyps, diverticulitis, all three or nothing.When I really thought about it, I decided know what was wrong with me was better than worrying about the unknown.I was lucky (or unlucky - I can't decide which) that the diagnosis was IBS.Anyway the worst part about having a colonoscopy was the farting afterward -- I'm serious!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Dana and welcome







I have had 4 colonoscopies - yep - four!!! and I was totally out for 3 of them, one was a sigmoid and I was in a calm state - my worry was longer than the procedure. It will be OK.Also, I can relate to your frustration - I am so sorry to learn of your troubles - I am divorced, dealing with 2 kids in college, and am at the lowest point on some levels in my life, but I am still kickin'... my IBS is better due to hypno, and so there is hope. I wish you well, and will say a prayer for you that things get better. Take care of yourself too, and know that you can come through the colonoscopy OK.


----------



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

oh thank you all so much for putting my mind at ease. I am scared that they will find something but I also know that its better that they find it now...I know im depressed and i have anxiety. I take lexapro which helps take the edge off it. I have alot of health anxiety i think recently it was triggered by losing my best friend to cancer....I guess i have to remember as someone put it that I am not superwoman. Sometimes I go outside and i just stand there and cry i feel so lonely. You guys are great thank you for the support. I will let you know how it goes. If i can get through it anyone can!!


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dana im new to this board so i am reading your post in march. Sorry to hear of your troubles. my dad is going in for one tom. no food for 24 hours-my poor mother- she suspects he'll be a bear told her id call tom. noon to see how it went. did you go thru with yours? how did it go? Sorry about your selfish ,uncaring, should be shot out back husband-if you can still call him that- How is that part going, sorry he is hurting you so much, ive been down that road before and it is gut-wrenching literally, and so to speak right? Thats terrible, i hope you have some friends or family to help you thru this tough time. You have my deepest sympathies i shed a few tears reading your post. give us an update i hope your doing better or at least able to cope with it all.


----------

